# Advice on best location to take family pictures on Oahu



## fern817 (Nov 4, 2012)

We will be vacationing on Oahu for Thanksgiving and thought it would be a great idea to have our family Christmas card pictures professionally taken there.  We'll be a week at Ko Olina and a few extra days in Waikiki.  I think with one of the Ko Olina lagoons in the background would be beautiful, but DH thinks that Diamond Head in the background would be better, that way there's no doubt we're on Oahu.  But wouldn't it be difficult to get a Waikiki/Diamond Head picture without other people in the background? 

I figured all the experienced Hawaii loving Tuggers would have good recommendations on the best beach locations around the island. I would love to hear your suggestions and see examples if you have any.

Thanks all!


----------



## jsfletch (Nov 5, 2012)

My daughter had family pics taken at KoOlina. I'll be happy to PM these to you so you can get an idea of the scenic backdrops. These were taken at the natural lagoon just north of the Ihilani Hotel.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd vote for Lanikai...
Favorite spot for lots of the pros...


----------



## w.bob (Nov 5, 2012)

fern817 said:


> DH thinks that Diamond Head in the background would be better



http://www.jackandjilladventureshawaii.com/photos/tantalus-drive-puu-ualakaa-/tantalus-drive-puu-ualakaa-.html


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 5, 2012)

Two spots that Gilad films have Diamondhead in background.

Magic Island 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zzMq-KGQH9M

Ft DeRussy Beach/pier

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gdKCpGtzQmg


----------



## jlr10 (Nov 5, 2012)

We took some nice photos at Ko'Olina using the palm threes as props.  If you want a more casual photo hike up Diamond Head and have the picture taken with Waikiki in the background. No one would doubt where you were then.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2012)

It's easy to get pictures with Diamond Head as a close backdrop in Kapiolani Park in Waikiki, roughly across the street from the Waikiki Aquarium.  I took this image there last June.  Notice there are no other people in the shot.


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 6, 2012)

Towards Diamond Head from the beach at the Royal Hawaian,  we've take a lot of good pictures from there.  The you can go to the beach bar there and have a really good Mai Tai


----------

